# Solved: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer Driver 4 Free?



## hellwaits4U (Dec 30, 2009)

My system: Compaq Presario 5000, Windows XP Pro is not playing sound. There is an exclamation point beside the Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer in Device Manager. When I click on that, this message comes up à Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. 
(Code 39)
Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.

Even using the Troubleshooter I have not been able to solve the problem. I have viewed threads that discuss a very similar problem, and attempting to follow that advice and links shared continue to take me to a Paid service, though it says it offers a Free fix. How and/or where would I be able to download a driver for the Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer myself for free?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Try right clicking>remove then reboot the computer and let Windows find and reinstall. This usually will take care of this type of problem.
Post back and let us know how it goes.
Good Luck
Vicks


----------



## hellwaits4U (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to say Thank You to "Vicks" for pointing me in the right direction! To be perfectly honest, I do not understand completely what happened. I went in and removed the Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer (which had the undesirable "Exclamation Point"), then shut down the PC. Upon restarting I waited for Windows to do a reinstall, but NOTHING happened. It STILL is not there, but the sound is working! Anyway, thanks a million!!! I do have a Envy24 Family Audio Controller WDM (name listed in Device Manager) sound card installed in the PC, so does that take the place of "The Kernel"!


----------

